
Analyse Asia Podcast #5: Tying the Knots of Location, Communication and Video - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2014/10/06/episode-5-tying-the-knots-of-location-communication-video-in-asia/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis for Episode 5: In this episode, Michael Smith (otherwise known as
"Smithy" or @dreampipe) from Spuul joins us here for an interesting
conversation on Southeast Asia from the past to present. Starting from his
current gig at Spuul, Smithy offered insights on the global video streaming
market with respect to Indian content and how Spuul has to apply different
business models from subscription to direct purchase to the vast Asian market.
We also traced his roots back to Yahoo! on how Yahoo!'s acquisition of Koprol
jump-started the chain reaction of US technology companies acquiring Southeast
Asia startups. Smithy share the story behind the scenes of Koprol to why
Yahoo! worked on the intersection of communication and location with payments
far before the days of LINE and WeChat. While having Smithy on the podcast, he
shared his thoughts on product management, the location problem for startups
in Southeast Asia and challenged the dogma of iOS or Android first in the
native app development space.

